# Score Cards for IBO Worlds.



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I would say you will have them by the end of the month.


----------



## aabowhunter (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks, This is my first worlds. Don't know a lot about the process or how it works.


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

We probably should see them most anytime.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Last year i got mine about a week before.


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> Last year i got mine about a week before.


Yeah I think mine were something like that......a week or two before.....

Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm waiting for my score cards also, I'm not worried the IBO has it undercontrol we will receive our score cards a week or two before the Worlds.


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

Hopefully they will be mailed out soon, considering we will be shooting 2 weeks from today.


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

I look for them to start hitting our doorsteps by this weekend


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Waiting patiently for mine too....


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

I sent my check in on 6/26- they cashed it on 7/5--so I'm guessing the cards should arrive soon. I do know that the earlier they send them out, the more cards get lost before you get there.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Got my cards today, I shoot 10:20 day 1 on E and 10:40 day 2 on F, MSR class


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

got mine today also.....Shoot MBO J and H 1030 each day


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

My wife got hers today.Female Senior class. Mine were sent in the same time for MCBH and they didn't come.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Still waiting.....


----------



## JEDIROCK (Feb 1, 2003)

Got mine yesterday......


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

Got mine today shoot 9:50 on J and 11:10 on H


----------



## aabowhunter (Mar 15, 2010)

Just got mine. 9:20 on K, and 11:40 on M. Hunter Class.


----------



## possumtracks421 (Aug 31, 2008)

got mine today...11:00 on L and 10:00 on N


----------



## bandit69 (Mar 20, 2008)

Got mine today, MSR, 10:00 F/ 11:00 E


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Joseph McCluske said:


> Got my cards today, I shoot 10:20 day 1 on E and 10:40 day 2 on F, MSR class[/QUOTE
> Just got my cards today same times as you Joe.
> See you there.


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Got mine today. 10:40 on H and 10:20 on J


----------



## TerryJr (Mar 16, 2004)

We got ours today as well.

Terry Jr.


----------



## Jakeslush (Feb 27, 2007)

Received mine today.........1st day - 9am - range m, 2nd day - 12pm - range K.
First time shooting worlds, not sure what to expect.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Got mine today. It says I shoot 1st day 11:30 am. I assume first day means Wednesday, Aug 8th....?


----------



## possumtracks421 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hoosier bowman said:


> Got mine today. It says I shoot 1st day 11:30 am. I assume first day means Wednesday, Aug 8th....?


1st day is the thursday august 9th


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Possum. Why don't they just have the date on the card?


----------



## possumtracks421 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hoosier bowman said:


> Thanks Possum. Why don't they just have the date on the card?


not sure, but the schedule of events did come with the score cards. It shows when and where things are happening


----------



## bobbybass (May 15, 2012)

c u there aa bowhunter.same time 9:20 on k 11:40 on m.


----------



## tweeter196 (Jun 9, 2009)

11:10 K.......9:50 M.......just got mine today

Fearless at the stake!!!!!


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

11:10 M - 9:50 K, for me.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

McDawg said:


> Joseph McCluske said:
> 
> 
> > Got my cards today, I shoot 10:20 day 1 on E and 10:40 day 2 on F, MSR class[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## bullseye-rod (Jan 29, 2012)

just got mine yesterday!


----------



## DCPA (Jan 10, 2012)

I. never recieved mine last year and had to pick mine up at the shoot.


----------



## mdierker (Jun 30, 2008)

Ya I have to pick mine up too ( problem with USPS haha ) I should be able to pick them up on Thursday morning right? Registration starts at 6am


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

My wife and I just got our shooting cards today. I'm shooting MBR and on range A at 11:40 am and range B at 9:20 am, my wife is shooting FBR and on range N at 10:10 am and range L at 10:50 am.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

mdierker said:


> Ya I have to pick mine up too ( problem with USPS haha ) I should be able to pick them up on Thursday morning right? Registration starts at 6am


The registration form says the need to be picked up by 7 pm on Aug. 8th.


----------



## Flyboy21 (Jun 15, 2012)

Just got my cards as well! This will be my first year at the worlds I cant figure out if I'm more nervous or excited! I shoot at 11:50 on range M 1st day and 9:10 on range K day 2 
Good luck to everyone..


----------

